# NCAA Top 9 Soccer Stadiums According to Fans



## GoWest (Jul 13, 2018)

Some pretty nice stadiums across the country! Though the article was focused on the men's side, I think the women get the run of the pitch as well. Good to see colleges supporting soccer on campuses all over the US of A!

https://www.ncaa.com/news/soccer-men/article/2018-07-13/9-best-places-watch-college-soccer-according-fans


----------



## outside! (Jul 23, 2018)

None on the west coast.


----------



## vegasguy (Jul 23, 2018)

Check out the stadium at Grand Canyon University or University of Denver both are amazing.  The grass at LMU is nice and the stadium is well set for a game.  West coast has some great places to play and train.


----------



## outside! (Jul 23, 2018)

vegasguy said:


> Check out the stadium at Grand Canyon University or University of Denver both are amazing.  The grass at LMU is nice and the stadium is well set for a game.  West coast has some great places to play and train.


LMU is on the west coast and one of the nicer college soccer stadiums in the LA/OC area. Denver and GCU are in the west, but not what I would consider west coast schools.


----------



## vegasguy (Jul 23, 2018)

But beautiful stadiums.  Great atmosphere with soccer as one of the premier sports.  No american football to compete against.  West Coast is a subjective term.


----------



## outside! (Jul 23, 2018)

I was just surprised that there was not a single school from Washington, Oregon or California. Most of the schools are in fact east of the Mississippi. If it mattered, I would question the design of the poll.


----------



## vegasguy (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes but many schools west of the Mississippi play on football fields converted for soccer or have very limited seating.  It is sad but true.  Hopefully it changes in the future but then again U of New Mexico just cut men's soccer so who knows.


----------



## outside! (Jul 23, 2018)

vegasguy said:


> Yes but many schools west of the Mississippi play on football fields converted for soccer or have very limited seating.  It is sad but true.  Hopefully it changes in the future but then again U of New Mexico just cut men's soccer so who knows.


And I am sure that there are many people in Albuquerque blaming Title IX as they eat their red or green burritos when the real culprit is the NCAA and those 85 football scholarships.

CSUF has a very nice, 10,000 seat soccer only stadium that is probably the nicest in SoCal. The wide grass field is nice, with a north-south orientation to prevent "sun in the goal keeper's eye's syndrome". Parking for weekend games is free.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2018)

outside! said:


> And I am sure that there are many people in Albuquerque blaming Title IX as they eat their red or green burritos when the real culprit is the NCAA and those 85 football scholarships.
> 
> CSUF has a very nice, 10,000 seat soccer only stadium that is probably the nicest in SoCal. The wide grass field is nice, with a north-south orientation to prevent "sun in the goal keeper's eye's syndrome". Parking for weekend games is free.


Ironically, CSUF stadium was built so big because of football, which the school dropped soon after finishing construction of it.


----------



## outside! (Jul 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Ironically, CSUF stadium was built so big because of football, which the school dropped soon after finishing construction of it.


True. They used to have a football team with no stadium. The built a stadium and the football team used it for one season. The student body then voted to get rid of football. Smart students.


----------



## gkrent (Jul 23, 2018)

I know which field has the best view...


----------



## outside! (Jul 23, 2018)

Hopefully they get some new stands.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

outside! said:


> True. They used to have a football team with no stadium. The built a stadium and the football team used it for one season. The student body then voted to get rid of football. Smart students.


Continuing the former-football stadium theme - UCSB built a big stadium but gave up football years ago.  The stadium holds at least 16,000, and the annual game against Cal Poly is usually the largest attendance (or close to it) every year.  The return game at Cal Poly has been a sellout the last few years, thus limited to the 11,075 stadium seating capacity.


----------



## full90 (Jul 25, 2018)

Merlo Field at University of Portland is the best venue on the West Coast, IMHO. Great surface, great seating, great vibe and until about 5-6 years ago great soccer. 
Stanford is right there too.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

full90 said:


> Merlo Field at University of Portland is the best venue on the West Coast, IMHO. Great surface, great seating, great vibe and until about 5-6 years ago great soccer.
> Stanford is right there too.


Stanford has a nice field, but the primary object in the view is the back side of the football stadium.


----------

